# PA group rides



## worked (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone suggest good group rides in Southern PA? Email lists or whatever. Thanks


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

you need to be more specific than " southern PA". It takes about 5 hours to drive straight across the state from west to east.


----------



## worked (Sep 14, 2008)

philly subs


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been looking as well, but in the south central part of PA (Harrisburg, Hershey areas). I see them, but can never find out who they are or if they are a group that can be joined.


----------



## Ajl17 (Apr 21, 2011)

There are many...Depending on what area, WCC has group rides that meet every saturday and sunday. There is also a Human Zoom ride on Sundays from their Ardmore Shop. Are you looking for recreational or more race inspired training rides. There is a Willistown Chase ride this time of year that leaves from Kennett Square pace can get up there at the end.


----------



## PatrickMitchell (Feb 17, 2009)

If you are near Chester county and Wilmington DE, WCC, White Clay Bike Club, Deep Blue (Wilmington bar), and a few others leave from Greenville DE during the week and on the weekends.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

bikejockey said:


> I've been looking as well, but in the south central part of PA (Harrisburg, Hershey areas). I see them, but can never find out who they are or if they are a group that can be joined.


bikejockey, the Harrisburg bicycle club has rides out of Hershey on Mondays and Thursdays. There are other non-club rides, but starting with these will give you a chance to ask around for some of the others. Depends on how fast and far you ride. And of course they won't be going again until spring.

Harrisburg Bicycle Club


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

worked said:


> philly subs


Lots of groups to ride with in the Philly suburbs:
Suburban Cyclists Bicycle Club Links


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

worked said:


> Anyone suggest good group rides in Southern PA? Email lists or whatever. Thanks


The bucks County Bicycling Club has some good rides. 

For an event try their Covered Bridges ride.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> The bucks County Bicycling Club has some good rides.
> 
> For an event try their Covered Bridges ride.


Yes, that's the Central Bucks Bicycle Club in the link list I posted -- if the OP is in the suburbs N-NE of Philly in Bucks County that would be a good choice. The Covered Bridges ride was in October, but the club has many rides for all levels of riders every week.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

OK SRV, thanks for the info. I knew there were some out there. I'll definitely look into them before next spring (when the rides start up again). Thanks again...


----------

